# Tüv



## maddin (29 November 2012)

Guten Morgen,

ich könnt k*******.

Vor 2 Tagen war ich beim TÜV mit meinem Toyota RAV 4. 

Bei der technischen Kontrolle keine Beanstandungen, auch die Abgasuntersuchung (Rüssel im Auspuff) war ok.

Aber jetzt : Im Fehlerspeicher waren 2 Einträge vom Katalysator wegen Grenzwertüberschreitung.

Fazit : TüV Plakette nicht zugeteilt, wegen diesen 2 Einträgen im Fehlerspeicher. Ich solle in die Werkstatt fahren und dies prüfen lassen. Das Wiedervorstellen sei kostenlos.

Auf meine Frage, wie er denn feststellen will, daß am Auto außer dem Löschen des Fehlerspeichers noch etwas anderes gemacht wurde, hat er nur mit den Achseln gezuckt.

Gestern war ich in meiner Werkstatt. Die meinten, sie könnten mir einen neuen Kat verkaufen, das sei allerdings nicht nötig. Fehlerspeicher löschen reicht. Der Prüfer wird nie feststellen können, ob der Kat getauscht wurde. Der Kat sei ja noch in Ordnung, sonst wäre es bei der Prüfung schon aufgefallen.

Die meinten allerdings auch, daß nur das Wiedervorstellen kostenlos sei, die Wiederholungsprüfung der Abgasmessung müsse ich bezahlen (~ 30 €).

Jetzt darf man ja gespannt sein.....

Ich bin auf jeden Fall kurz vor dem Überdruck. Eine TÜV-Prüfung ist ja schließlich nicht gerade günstig, insgesamt habe ich über 90 € hingeblättert.

Das reicht aber wohl noch nicht. Wegen 2 Einträgen der Motorsteuerung in 2 Jahren muss ich nochmals antanzen, obwohl die Abgasprüfung i.O.war !

Diese Willkür ist reine Geldmacherei, anders kann ich das nicht bezeichnen.

Tut mir leid, aber das mußte ich loswerden.

Gruß maddin


----------



## -ASDF- (29 November 2012)

Leider nichts Neues :/


----------



## Aventinus (29 November 2012)

Wann weißt du ob du wirklich nochmal löhnen mußt?


----------



## Sinix (30 November 2012)

Hi maddin,

habe auch einen RAV 4 A2 und hatte das gleiche Problem.
Erst TÜV und AU ok.
Ein Monat später dann Fehleranzeige.
Werkstatt meint Kat tauschen da defekt (und würd den gern verkaufen 1k€). 
Blutdruck steigt und ich verwies dezent auf AU.
In Werkstatt Fehler 402 Grenzwertverletzung dann gelöscht. 
In anderen Foren steht typischer Fehler und oft nur Sensor defekt.
Seit 3 Monaten nun keine neue Fehlermeldung.
Problem ist das die Traktionskontrolle bei diesem Fehler abgeschaltet scheint.

Ansonsten liebe ich die Karre 

Gruß MK


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 November 2012)

Kann der TÜV den Fehlerspeicher auslesen ? Das ja ein Ding. Die müssen da ja tausende von Geräten haben..... (oder ist die Schnittstelle etwa genormt)


----------



## LargoD (30 November 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Kann der TÜV den Fehlerspeicher auslesen ? Das ja ein Ding. Die müssen da ja tausende von Geräten haben..... (oder ist die Schnittstelle etwa genormt)


Ja, das Zauberwort ist OBD.
Es gibt auch schon OBD-Bluetooth-Umsetzer, damit kannst Du z.B. über Android-Smartphone den Fehlerspeicher auslesen und zurück setzen.

Gruß
Erich


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 November 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Kann der TÜV den Fehlerspeicher auslesen ? Das ja ein Ding. Die müssen da ja tausende von Geräten haben..... (oder ist die Schnittstelle etwa genormt)



Hallo,

OBD-2 (siehe Link) ist seit geraumer Zeit Vorschrift für 
Neuwagen.

Wenn ich die Hintergründe richtig deute, dann ist diese 
Regelung eine Maßnahme der EU zum Schutz der freien
KfZ-Werkstätten - diese müssten sich andernfalls zig 
herstellerabhängig Diagnosesysteme kaufen, und so tut 
das ein Laptop mit der OBD-Software.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 November 2012)

LargoD schrieb:


> Ja, das Zauberwort ist OBD.
> Es gibt auch schon OBD-Bluetooth-Umsetzer, damit kannst Du z.B. über Android-Smartphone den Fehlerspeicher auslesen und zurück setzen.



Zum selber spielen :grin: haben wir ein B200 mit BMW-Protokollen:

http://www.autodia.de

Je neuer das Fahrzeug desto mehr geht da. Bei BMW komme 
ich an jedes Steuergerät (Rücksteller für Ölwechsel, bei neuen
Bremsbelägen, gereinigte Standheizung usw.)


----------



## maddin (30 November 2012)

Zum Thema ASU und Bluetooth,

Tage vorher war ich mit dem Golf 6 meiner Frau beim TÜV, ebenfalls HU und ASU.

Nach der technischen Prüfung ging er ins Büro und kam mit den Plaketten zurück, meinte dann "Alles OK, gute Fahrt".

Meine Frage "Schon fertig ? und die ASU"

Antwort : "Schon erledigt. Hat mein Gerät ausgelesen"

Er meinte das Gerät, welches er zu Beginn auf das Armaturenbrett gelegt hat. Das hat mittels Bluetooth das Steuergerät ausgelesen. Steht kein Eintrag drin, ist die ASU bestanden.

Kein Schnüffler mehr im Auspuff....erst wenn was im Fehlerspeicher steht, wird nochmals nachgemessen mittels Rüssel im Auspuff.

Was aber auch nichts bringt, da ja eh durchgefallen, selbst wenn diese Prüfung bestanden wird, siehe mein Fall Tage später....

Der Tüv hat nur 2 Geräte (beidesmal Bosch) zum Auslesen. Eines mit Steckerschnittstelle für die älteren Modelle, und eines mit Drahtlosschnittstelle für die neueren.

Gruß maddin


----------



## maxi (30 November 2012)

Hatten das früher öfters mit VW Passat und Caddy 
Das Problem bei unseren Fahrzeugen war nur die Feuchte in den Steckern.


----------



## Oberchefe (30 November 2012)

> Kann der TÜV den Fehlerspeicher auslesen ? Das ja ein Ding. Die müssen  da ja tausende von Geräten haben..... (oder ist die Schnittstelle etwa  genormt)



Ein Teil der Schnittstelle ist genormt, genauer gesagt ein paar der Pins des Steckers. Das wurde (unter anderem auf Druck von TÜV/Dekra/ADAC) so gemacht. Im Prinzip sind darüber alle abgasrelevanten Sachen abzurufen (Fehlerspeicher, Lambdasondenwerte, Nockenwellensensor...). Leider haben die Stecker ein paar Pins mehr, und da gibt es einige verschiedene elektrische Signale, die einen Hersteller haben ganze einfache serielle (RS...) Anschlüsse, wieder andere den CAN-Bus und möglicherweise noch andere Varianten. Und wenn zwei Hersteller CAN-Bus haben heißt das noch lange nicht, dass das "Protokoll" kompatibel zueinander ist. Manche Hersteller machen zwar teilweise gemeinsame Sache, mehr als eine Hand voll machen in der Regel aber jeweils nicht mit. Es gibt natürlich Hersteller von Servicegeräten, die versuchen möglichst viele Marken abzudecken, diese Geräte kosten aber auch ordentlich viel Geld. Wer privat z.B. seine Airbag Alarmlampe resetten will, kauft entweder ein (für seine Automarke funktionierendes) einfaches Gerät samt Software (Ebay...) oder aber muss doch in die (Marken-) Werkstatt.


----------



## kolbendosierer (3 Dezember 2012)

Moin,

da habe ich letzte Woche auch was erlebt. Ab zum TÜV und jetzt wird ja auch die Gasanlage geprüft.
Der Wagen läuft, TÜV Mensch macht die Motorhaube auf und "richt" in den Motorblock. Passt. :?:
Dann hat er noch normal unter die Kiste geschaut. Alles i.O. 

Ist OBD 2 für alle Pflicht? OBD haben ja bisher nur die VW-Audi usw gehabt. Opel und Mercedes haben imho 
ihren eigenen Standard. Müssen die auch umstellen?

Gruß

Robert


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 Dezember 2012)

kolbendosierer schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ...
> 
> Ist OBD 2 für alle Pflicht? OBD haben ja bisher nur die VW-Audi usw gehabt. Opel und Mercedes haben imho ihren eigenen Standard. Müssen die auch umstellen?



Hallo,

so wie ich das gelesen habe, ist das Vorschrift.

http://www.obd-2.de/obd-2-allgemeine-infos.html

Der 320d Bj 2003 meiner Frau hat auch die OBD-2, 
neuere Fahrzeuge müssen die heute haben.


----------



## Sinix (14 Januar 2013)

Hi, krame aus aktuellem Anlass den Thread nochmal vor.

Die Meldeleuchten gingen bei mir nach ca. 3000km erneut während der Fahrt an.
Hab mir so ein Billigheimer OBD 2 Gerät bei ebay (mal ohne Probleme) für ca. 25€ ersteigert (Baumarkt 50€).
Das Lesen und Löschen an meinen RAV4 A2 hat bestens funktioniert.
Hab nun aber auch öfter schon gelesen, dass es ein Softwareupdate zu dieser Problematik bei diesem Fahrzeugtyps gibt.
Scheinbar zieren sich die freundlichen Toyotahändler und verkaufen lieber nen Kat.
Offensichtlich sind die Grenzwerte die zum Ansprechen des Fehlers führen werkseitig zu knapp bemessen. Warum sie aber erst nach
Jahren bzw. ca. 100000km Laufleistung auftreten bleibt offen. Kat oder Lambdasonde sind aber nicht defekt und die AU bringt
auch keine Grenzwertverletzung, ebensowenig ist ein Leistungsverlust spürbar. 

Laut Beschreibung meines OBD 2 Gerätes sollen ab 2003  alle Benziner eine On Board Diagnose Schnittstelle besitzen und die Fehlercodes 
im Anhang deuten darauf hin das sie für sämtliche Typen im groben Einheitlich sind.

MfG MK


----------



## knabi (17 Januar 2013)

Der "Workaround" für's Rücksetzen der Meldeleuchten ohne Diagnosegerät ist das Abklemmen der Batterie....:shock:    danach ist (zumindest bei einigen Typen) alles wieder dunkel... 
War bei mir so, nachdem ein paar mal unmotiviert die Motorfehlerleuchte anging, die Werkstatt ausgelesen hat "...kann nichts feststellen, kein Fehler gespeichert..." und nach 2mal rückstellen mit einem neuen Steuergerät drohte :evil: - ich habe dann noch 2mal "urgelöscht", seitdem ist Ruhe..

Gruß

Holger


----------

